# Florida Girl Needing A Home *Adopted*



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

This is Lia, she is a 1 year old spayed female Pet Bull (no papers). She is fully house trained and a joy to be around. She is your typical Pet Bull, loyal devoted and full of spunk. This girl has found herself homeless in the mist of a owners dumb decisions. So she is know with me until I can find her a good home. Lia loves other dogs but just as any "pit bull" I would never leave her unsupervised. She is great with kids of all ages and was in a home with 2 children. If interested please text me at 352-229-7478 or private message me.

I really cannot afford to take on a 4th dog or I would keep her myself.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Uh oh.....this is the single mom who adopted her right? Poor girl homeless again  she is beautiful and I'm glad shes with you until you find her forever home. Wish I could take her


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

Yes, needless to say we are no longer friends. However, the dog doesn't deserve to suffer so she will remain with me until I find a perfect home. She is such a awesome dog. No aggression at all and a total love bug. She just wants to please whoever she is with, she went jogging with O'Malley and I this morning and was great. I really wish I could keep her but between working 6 days a week and having 3 dogs already I really can't give her the time she needs or afford a fourth dog at the moment. She LOVES to play tug and I think she would probably be a hopeful WP dog if someone took the time to work her and train her. She is very smart.


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

I'll ask around, I know a few people that might have room to spare.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I must be having a moment I thought O malley was your only dog lol. You have other pit bulls? or other breeds? She is cute her ears have so much personality the way they stand like that. Hope you find her a great home, good on you for helping out.


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> I must be having a moment I thought O malley was your only dog lol. You have other pit bulls? or other breeds? She is cute her ears have so much personality the way they stand like that. Hope you find her a great home, good on you for helping out.


No ma'am, I also have a Black Labrador and a Golden Retriever (who is the worst dog ever!)

If I didn't have the others I would just keep this girl myself,
She is such a doll baby


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Best of luck to you on finding a home for this sweet girl! Her ears are absolutely amazing.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

She adorable!!!! I hope she finds a good home.. hopefully a forever one


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

Few more pics of Lia;
She needs a home of her own.
Breaks my heart


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

That last pic she looks so happy. Bumping this up hope someone can take her


----------



## APBT4LYFE (Jun 19, 2011)

What county do you live in? I might know some one that would be interested but don't know if he might be to far.


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

APBT4LYFE said:


> What county do you live in? I might know some one that would be interested but don't know if he might be to far.


Marion County...
I am 40 minutes west of Daytona.


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

OMG she is beautiful and I love her ears.... I wish we were closer


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

aprilortego said:


> OMG she is beautiful and I love her ears.... I wish we were closer


Ya, she is quite the looker. She has SO much potential too. Very smart girl, I still cannot believe she has found herself homeless. How can such a PERFECT dog be homeless?


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Sad isn't it? I love her ears. How is it going?


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

Pretty dog! mines ears are like that too .


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Crap I forgot about this, text me friday so ican email you that contract. Sorry chica I've lost my mind!


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

Kingsgurl said:


> Sad isn't it? I love her ears. How is it going?


No luck as far as adoption, two calls but nobody I would rehome to.


She is doing well but I am starting to stress cause we are going out of town in april for a week and I really need her homed before then. My parents are gonna watch 2 of our dogs and my hubbys mom is watching our golden cause she has special needs but my parents can't physically watch our dogs plus thier own and an extra. It is super stressing me out. It really baffles me that nobody wants this perfect girl. I wish i didn't have 3 so I could keep her but finacially and room wise I cannot take on a 4th dog properly & I will not own a dog unless I can assure myself I can give them the best life. I feed good food,keep up on heartgard & flea meds, buy them nice stuff, and exercise them all....I just cannot afford a 4th dog. BUT I couldn't allow her to end up in the shelter.


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Sadly, even the best dogs can take a very long time to rehome. Hell, I've been sitting on a fantastic girl for almost a year. How are you listing her?


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

Kingsgurl said:


> Sadly, even the best dogs can take a very long time to rehome. Hell, I've been sitting on a fantastic girl for almost a year. How are you listing her?


Petfinder,
Craigslist, 
Ocala4sale,
Hoobly,
Fliers at local pet stores and vets.


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

*UPDATE*

This amazing baby may have a great home. I have had a women contact me on Craigslist pertaining to Lia's post and when I called her she seemed very knowledgable and open to my advice. I will be going tomorrow to do a home visit and meet the family with Lia. I am super excited.

:woof:


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

*correction*

Will be going at 5:30 tomite, she couldn't wait and even had her husband put up a kennel run and concrete the floor today. Seems like a great family and understand the breed well. Apparently, her husband grew up with "Jocko" and "RedBoy" APBT's. They have a fully fenced yard but said she will be in kennel when they aren't home with padlock so no possibilities of her being stolen. She also told me they will be putting roof on it this upcoming weekend and installing automatic waterer. I could not be more pleased with the way this is going so far. Home visit tonite will determine everything.


----------



## Bleaque (Mar 21, 2012)

awww...cute if only i live in ur area


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Best of luck to you Brittany and Lia! Hope she gets her forever home.


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

Rehomed <3


----------



## APBT4LYFE (Jun 19, 2011)

im so glad!!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

YAY glad you found a good home for her, you must be relieved.


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> YAY glad you found a good home for her, you must be relieved.


VERY! 
Thanks everyone.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Congrats on rehoming Lia successfully! So happy for you.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Good job Britt


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

That's awesome!!


----------

